# Fedor Emelianenko VS Frank Mir Bellator Heavyweight World Grand Prix Prediction



## mmaexpertise (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either we are going to see a figment of the Fedor we used to see or Mir is going to knock him out.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Either we are going to see a figment of the Fedor we used to see or Mir is going to knock him out.


Hard to believe 10 years ago this site talked about Fedor like he could never be stopped. He was the undisputed god of MMA (or God in general depending on who you talked to). Now people are doubting if he could even beat Frank Mir. Sad when you think about it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's how quickly things can change in the world of MMA. At one point someone can be considered the greatest of all time and another they are just a foot note in the history of MMA. There were time both Cain Velasquez, Brock Lesnar and BJ Penn were all considered the best in the world of MMA but nowadays they are literally footnotes.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I think Fedor KO/Tko's Mir. Not sure which round.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I miss Frank Mir's UFC100 physique, when he still took his conditioning seriously...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He is ten years older and that does play a factor in terms of athleticism and physique.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

He got that idea to need more mass after getting crushed by Lesnar, bulked up and never really got down again.


----------

